# 2009 Auto Door Lock on a 2007



## jeffro2k (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible, with a computer firmware upgrade etc.., to get the Auto Door lock feature that is available on the 2009 models to work on a 2007? I used the search feature and couldn't find anything on this. Thanks for any help!!


----------

